# Star Ocean 4 Official Thread, kay?



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

Didn't see a thread for it so I decided to make one. Looks interesting so far. Although I didn't mind Star Ocean 3's plot twist, I don't think I can enjoy another one with knowledge that they're in a Video Game world.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 31, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Didn't see a thread for it so I decided to make one. Looks interesting so far. Although I didn't mind Star Ocean 3's plot twist, I don't think I can enjoy another one with knowledge that they're in a Video Game world.



Interesting.  Though SO3's plot twist destroyed the story for me completely.  Man that was the crappiest plot twist in the history of plot twists.  I just couldn't take anything seriously after that.  Then add in the fact that you're playing a game where the characters are from a crappy idea for a video game, and there you have it.  

They might as well just start from a different universe from SO1, 2 and 3 >.>

I'll still play it though.


----------



## Halo (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting!

I love the Star Ocean Franchise so much, I'm definitely getting this as soon as its out. I do agree that the plot twist was a bit lame, but overall I still enjoyed the gameplay a lot. I'm such a PA whore, I hope they have more possible endings like they did in SO2.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

cool cant wait for the game even know so3 kinda sucked


----------



## H?dan (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

I didn't get to play SO3, but I played the 2nd so I'm still looking forward to this one. 

I'm impressed with the detail especially the space scenes. When the pair are standing on the platform surrounded by the floating islands, it reminds me of Valhalla from the Valkyrie Profile games.

There better be plenty of alternative endings, that's what I liked about the series the most.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool, I will now give them one last chance to redeam themselves.  If they don't I will never play that title again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2007)

Topic added to The Gaming Department Encyclopedia. Also just to let you all know Square has yet to officially announced a Platform for this title. A while back in a famitsu article it was said to be both 360 and Ps3, but that was not from square.

Also the developers of this game are Tri Ace ( I think Tri ace or Tri C) the same people who did Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 31, 2007)

It's tri ace they always do the Star Ocean and Valkrye Profile games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2007)

Thought so, thx for clarifying that for me! I just got back from cleaning up some snoW!  


I have Star ocean 1 and 2 right by me! I should put two back in and play it, the best in the series I thin. I mean 1 was amazing but 2 really pushed it farther.  3 was ok but not as good as the first two, hopefully they do alot in the 4th one.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 31, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thought so, thx for clarifying that for me! I just got back from cleaning up some snoW!
> 
> 
> I have Star ocean 1 and 2 right by me! I should put two back in and play it, the best in the series I thin. I mean 1 was amazing but 2 really pushed it farther.  3 was ok but not as good as the first two, hopefully they do alot in the 4th one.



One was nice especially considering that it was on a console with some heavy competition (pretty much the greatest RPGs ever were released on it), but yeah 2 is the one that really did it from me.  Yeah they borrowed a lot from the Tales series, but if it's good, why not?  Ashton was easily my favorite character in 2 and the series in general (....barrel ).
Then there's 3.  Good mechanics (though I liked 2's for man team more than 3's 3 man team), decent characters, decent difficulty (though the last boss disappointed me being too easy), but the story...it just destroyed everything for me, and not really the fact that you spend most of the game in one world, but what happens when you jump through that portal.  I never thought one moment in a game could destroy everything that lead up to it, but they proved me wrong...very wrong >.>
Sorry about the snow XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope SO4 erases SO3 from continuity.

Leon, Ashton, Claude, Rena and Dias, Ashton, Claude, Rena > Your favorite party setting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> One was nice especially considering that it was on a console with some heavy competition (pretty much the greatest RPGs ever were released on it)



Ya when it came out (96) it got overshadowed by many but still a cult of players loved it and I have to say I was really impressed by it. Came out of no where imo.



> , but yeah 2 is the one that really did it from me.  Yeah they borrowed a lot from the Tales series, but if it's good, why not?



Ya tales is a very good series and I do not mind when people use ideas from a popular series and make it better in there game or something of the sort. No complaints from me there



> Ashton was easily my favorite character in 2 and the series in general (....barrel ).



O man, I laughed so many times at that. Ashton has a very good personality and his character was overall well balanced I thought. You really do not see that happening in many rpgs today.



> Then there's 3.  Good mechanics (though I liked 2's for man team more than 3's 3 man team), decent characters, decent difficulty (though the last boss disappointed me being too easy), but the story...it just destroyed everything for me, and not really the fact that you spend most of the game in one world, but what happens when you jump through that portal.  I never thought one moment in a game could destroy everything that lead up to it, but they proved me wrong...very wrong >.>



I agree with a majority of what you said. I think they tried to do alot of new / decent things and some worked out really well when others left people with a  expression. PLus they kinda released the game fast ( 2 years roughly after the last game in the series) so I think that had some reasoning to some of the stuff being in the game that left people with a bad taste in there mouth.

Overall it was a solid 8.0 RPG ( maybe high 7's) but compared to the other games you can easily tell where 3 falls apart at.



> Sorry about the snow XD



hehe, it was fun getting some good R and R with the outside world  Since I'm on break I been playing sooo many games across 4 different platforms. Its alot of fun and I want to beat most of these games before the 14th ( it seems like I will) but I needed to get some cold air/ snow through me


----------



## Pein (Dec 31, 2007)

Post in my thread on Fobbers.
there's a thread for it already and the trailer looks cool


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2007)

very odd that I did not see that thread through my searching. Thx for pointing it out. should merge that one with this one. ( plus the title of the other one is false so far)


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks pretty good


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2007)

Heh, needs moar fayt


----------



## Denji (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks good, but then again it's just an FMV trailer.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't wait for this game, SO3 was awesome until the plot-twist.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 31, 2007)

What was the plottwist?


----------



## slimscane (Dec 31, 2007)

Wait, I didn't play 3...

They said that everyone was just in a video game!? 

That... is awful


----------



## Piekage (Dec 31, 2007)

Wesley said:


> What was the plottwist?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The main character's dimension is in actuality a massively multiplayer online role-playing game, in which people from the dimension above them visit for recreational purposes.




It pissed a lot of people off.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jan 1, 2008)

Can't wait for SO4. I'm just hoping Tri-ace shows me a bit of mercy and dual-releases the game for 360.


*Spoiler*: _SO3_ 



SO3 was brilliant IMO, it's the only game that keeps my ol' PS2 from collecting serious dust. I never knew that the 4D space thing was such a blow to people, I found it was pulled off quite well, although I admit I was WTF'd, but isn't that what a plot-twist is about?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2008)

*Yoshinori Yamagishi from Square Enix, producer of the game, will introduce the title. He says Star Ocean 4 will be released on the Xbox 360. He didn't say exclusively, though.
*




No mention of PS3 at all. Game will come out in 2009 


it seems.


----------



## Felix (Jun 10, 2008)

I read somewhere that it might be ported to the PS3, or it may not. It depends on certain factors

Meanwhile, I'll be waiting for SO4 in mah Xbox 360


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks nice. Hopefully it wont have anything to do with SO3's craptastic plot twist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't mind the twist in SO3. It was a fun game. That's all I care about.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 10, 2008)

SO3 is awesome.

And the new trailer is alright, nothing amazing.


----------



## Six* (Jun 10, 2008)

That's it, I'm going to buy a 360. seriously, wth. why are all the RPGs coming to that console anyway!? 

Star Ocean is my fave rpg next to suikoden, and while i know it will be released on the PS3 anyway, it will be later. and that would suck.

dammit.

the new trailer was awesome btw. they should really show the new battle system though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2008)

If you guys look at the french site where the new video is it says in the right side something like "version: 360 , other versions: ps3" so yeah....this is not a 360 exclusive.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

Humm...trailer blew. Looks like crap.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 10, 2008)

I actually liked SO3, although I did want more of Fayt using his powers more.


----------



## Six* (Jun 10, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> If you guys look at the french site where the new video is it says in the right side something like "version: 360 , other versions: ps3" so yeah....this is not a 360 exclusive.


I know, but dammit man. there's nothing on the ps3 now except enchanted arms. and that was a port from the 360 too. I bought the ps3 specifically for the RPGs. but there's none.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2008)

Six said:


> I know, but dammit man. there's nothing on the ps3 now except enchanted arms. and that was a port from the 360 too. I bought the ps3 specifically for the RPGs. but there's none.



Well..we have mgs4...and ps3 has been out a year less than the 360...on it's first year or so 360 didn't have rpgs either.


It's good they're taking their time with em since we want to play the best games we possibly can.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

For rpgs this gen it's xbox360/ps3 simple as that. I would of missed Lost Odyssey, probably one of the best rpgs, if i didn't have a 360. And i sure as hell don't wanna miss white knight or ff13/verses. So i have both.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> For rpgs this gen it's xbox360/ps3 simple as that. I would of missed Lost Odyssey, probably one of the best rpgs, if i didn't have a 360. And i sure as hell don't wanna miss white knight or ff13/verses. So i have both.



Right on the money . Lost odyssey had a nice feeling to it...but i also liked blue dragon...let's hope 2 is better than 1 though.


----------



## Six* (Jun 10, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Well..we have *mgs4*...and ps3 has been out a year less than the 360...on it's first year or so 360 didn't have rpgs either.
> 
> 
> It's good they're taking their time with em since we want to play the best games we possibly can.


yes, i have that game pre-ordered. 

i'm just a little disappointed that i haven't played any RPG in the PS3. There's Valkyria this fall, though. but then the 360 have Infinite Undiscovery, Tales of Vesperia and now Star Ocean 4. and as i've said Star Ocean is my fave RPG series next to Suikoden. 

Sigh. 



crazymtf said:


> For rpgs this gen it's xbox360/ps3 simple as that. I would of missed Lost Odyssey, probably one of the best rpgs, if i didn't have a 360. And i sure as hell don't wanna miss white knight or ff13/verses. So i have both.


If I get the 360 i will have both too.  which i will.

(hmmm... summer...)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

I feel like I should get either the 360 or the PS3, but I'm too poor to get both! I know the Xbox, as hard as this is to say, has more RPGs on it right now... but we're talking about the fucking Playstation here. I can't choose!


----------



## Six* (Jun 10, 2008)

oh btw. is Star Ocean 4 chronologically a prequel? I think the trailer suggests it happened when humanity first left earth, but i dunno.... SO4 should atleast be as big as SO3.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel like I should get either the 360 or the PS3, but I'm too poor to get both! I know the Xbox, as hard as this is to say, has more RPGs on it right now... but we're talking about the fucking Playstation here. I can't choose!


if you like to play RPGs sooner, i suggest the 360. 

PS3 for the long run like FFXIII, FFvXIII, WKC, or later ports from the 360. the most soon title is the one this fall: Valkyria Chronicles.

Which reminds me, where is the PS3 ver. of Eternal Sonata!?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2008)

Lets not turn this in to a PS3 and 360 thread, but I did watn to touch apon a few posts.



Dreikoo said:


> If you guys look at the french site where the new video is it says in the right side something like "version: 360 , other versions: ps3" so yeah....this is not a 360 exclusive.



at the end of the trailer it says "for xbox 360" and the producer says the game is for 360. HE does mention that they do not know if they are going to make it for Ps3 or not but thats not enough to say "Its coming to ps3 as well"



Six said:


> I know, but dammit man. there's nothing on the ps3 now except enchanted arms. and that was a port from the 360 too. I bought the ps3 specifically for the RPGs. but there's none.



This is why you do not jump on a system and assume its going to get a-lot of RPGs just because of the PS2.




Dreikoo said:


> Well..we have mgs4...and ps3 has been out a year less than the 360...on it's first year or so 360 didn't have rpgs either.
> 
> 
> It's good they're taking their time with em since we want to play the best games we possibly can.



We are into the second year of the PS3 not first. 




Six said:


> Which reminds me, where is the PS3 ver. of Eternal Sonata!?




Its Japan only and will not come to the states or Europe. So your only chance of playing it is on the Xbox 360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm... I may just have to get the Xbox 360. It's painful to think about, all things considered.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hmm... I may just have to get the Xbox 360. It's painful to think about, all things considered.



Why? XBOX 360 is the PS2 of this generation. It's worth the money ATM unlike the other two systems out at the moment. For rpgs you need a 360 to get most of the games coming out soon. As someone said once FF13 and verses and white knight comes out it's time to have a PS3. 

Just don't waste your money on a Wii Wii  I did


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2008)

^Actually if we include handhelds , the Nintendo DS is the Ps2 of this generation. Xbox360 is far from the "ps2 of this gen". Sheesh I hate how topics go so far astray =/ 


However, lets talk about the game. Star ocean 3 was not that great compared to 1 and 2 I hope tri ace can really redeem the series in that regard. I sold SO3 because it was disappointing compared to the others.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

Some gameplay would be nice. I mean i remember seeing a trailer for this like 6 months ago or something. I'd like some nice gameplay, maybe It'll look good enough for me to buy. I didn't like 3 at all, from gameplay to story. 

And I'm talking about consoles, i never count handhelds. Different market. And i feel 360 has the most games, best games, for the current three consoles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, gameplay movie would be a lot more interesting than a shitty FMV. Wow, good graphics on a movie? Who gives a shit. 

Anyways, back on the real topic here: I'm probably never going to buy a Wii. I tried that at an EB Games and I didn't like it at all. Plus, what does it have on it? A gamecube port in Zelda? Gimme a break.


----------



## Batman (Jun 10, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Interesting.  Though SO3's plot twist destroyed the story for me completely.  Man that was the crappiest plot twist in the history of plot twists.  I just couldn't take anything seriously after that.  Then add in the fact that you're playing a game where the characters are from a crappy idea for a video game, and there you have it.
> 
> They might as well just start from a different universe from SO1, 2 and 3 >.>
> 
> I'll still play it though.



man. I don't even remember the plot twist in S03. I just remember it sucking, then putting the game down for about a month.


----------



## Six* (Jun 10, 2008)

I dunno about you guys but i kind of picked SO3 at random when i got it. I played SO2 so i know it would be good, but i really have no idea when i first got SO3, what it would be about.

then i played. and when i got really far i realized i haven't played such an RPG for a long time. So even with the plot twist, i still think it's a great RPG. but that isn't to say i liked the plot twist, cause i don't. But it's defenitely a good game. best battle system in an RPG btw.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 10, 2008)

I was one of the few who just lol'd at the plot twist and turned it into an in-joke.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I for one enjoy most of the games Tri Ace turns out. Radiata Stories was one of my favorite games for PS2 even though I know it wasn't the best game. I just really enjoyed it. Star Ocean 3 was the first of them that I'd played, so I thought it was awesome, but then after I played the two before it, I realized it was nothing special. Anyways, I might have to buy a 360 because it's looking like a lot of the RPGs and other games are going to the 360. Maybe after I finish my summer job I can pick up a 360.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

Star Ocean 3's plot twist killed the plot.

And it was fun til Moonbase, then the enemies just got cheap.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 10, 2008)

I think I'd really enjoy this game, but I'm wondering, how important is it for me to have played and beaten the other Star Ocean games?


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 10, 2008)

I fucking laughed when I arrived at the Star Ocean 3's big plot twist.
Yeah
_laughed_


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2008)

hopefully the plot won't take a fucking nosedive like it did in number 3


----------



## nanni (Jun 11, 2008)

hope the game is good


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2008)

Son of a bitch. Looks like I'll have no other choice but to buy a Xbox 360 now.

I absolutely loved SO3 and adore the characters and storyline to death. That said, it's an automatic no-brainer that I'm going to have to get this game...though I expected it to be on the PS3 (first).


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh well, no Star Ocean 4 for me then.

Not buying an Xbox for a single title.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2008)

Klen

In-game screen shots. I have to say on the technical side this is the best looking game I seen yet.


----------



## Felix (Jun 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> [Yuurisan-subs] D. Gray-man - 87 [XviD][6cac36dd]
> 
> In-game screen shots. I have to say on the technical side this is the best looking game I seen yet.



They look CG to me
If not... Holy shit


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2008)

^ those are actual in game screen shots, thats what I said =/


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2008)

Good lord those screens are beautiful. 



~L~ said:


> Oh well, no Star Ocean 4 for me then.
> 
> Not buying an Xbox *for a single title.*



I've done it a few times before. 

Though in actuality it was mainly for one-hand full of games rather than *one* (did it with my N64 and Gamecube).

But anyways, with this announcement it looks like I'll have to shell out for a 360 after. I've always shied away from getting one though because I'm really concerned about the whole RROD issue. =/


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder how long SO4 will be... SO games have always been long. I remember playing SO3 and it got me around 60+ hours until the ending, and more hours after that on the bonus stage sphere 211.

I also thought that with a dual layer blu-ray they can really make a looong game or something. but since it's a 360 game, they better stack up atleast 4 DVD9 discs with so much content for this game! or more!

Now if only they release a date on the NA version of SO1 and SO2 for the PSP...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

It will probably be 10 hours long.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2008)

SO3 was short as hell well I went through it in 20 hours. Blu ray does not make the game "longer" either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2008)

It should.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice trailer~

And yes, SO3's plot twist *cough lol wut? Has this turned into "The World"? cough* was very WTF lol...but I still actually enjoyed it *shot*

Also, is it true that the 2 Star Ocean PSP remakes will hit North America simultaneously on September 30, 2008?


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> Nice trailer~
> 
> And yes, SO3's plot twist *cough lol wut? Has this turned into "The World"? cough* was very WTF lol...but I still actually enjoyed it *shot*
> 
> Also, is it true that the 2 Star Ocean PSP remakes will hit North America simultaneously on September 30, 2008?


SIMULTANEOUS!? where oh where did you hear this awesome news?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 11, 2008)

Acording to GameFly, they'll both hit 9/30. I hope Squeenix can clear this up and make my life complete. 

I hope they'll also remake Blue Sphere, that SO spinoff for GBC, to Nintendo DS...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2008)

Simultaneous Release = Hole in my Pocket.

But who cares. =D It's SO.


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm gonna be honest and say that i still haven't finished SO2. 

The copy i borrowed from a friend long ago stopped working (disc scratches... lots of them) and was never able to continue. I keep telling myself to somehow get a hold of the game again but hearing a PSP remake made me feel like getting that one instead. Add the fact the SO1 never saw an NA release.

awesome stuff are awesome.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 11, 2008)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Interesting.  Though SO3's plot twist destroyed the story for me completely.  Man that was the crappiest plot twist in the history of plot twists.  I just couldn't take anything seriously after that.  Then add in the fact that you're playing a game where the characters are from a crappy idea for a video game, and there you have it.
> 
> They might as well just start from a different universe from SO1, 2 and 3 >.>
> 
> I'll still play it though.



I agree the Star Ocean 3 being in a video game just ruined the entire game, the story was decent before that.


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

Dimension Door!

I'm having urges of replaying SO3... 

I hated the plot twist at first, but maybe that's because i saw the game on Fayt's perspective. But when you look at it at your own (the player's) perspective, Star Ocean _is_ a game.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2008)

Didn't like the trailer at all, sounds like they played Mass Effect and were like "Hey lets make SO4!"

SO3 was really borderline in terms of me liking it.

Still looking forward to the first 2 remakes for the PSP I guess


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, am I seriously the only one not bothered by SO3's storyline?  

Anyway, I'm quite excited about this coming out for 360, definitely a must-preorder for me.
Graphics look nice too. I hope we get to see more on the story/characters and gameplay soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

No, everyone hates the SO3 story line, plot twist, and everything else about it.

Except me. I liked it.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 13, 2008)

SO3's plot twist needed a little "getting used to" on my part, but the rest I enjoyed thoroughly. Esp. the MP-kill system (adds a challenge) and the Inventor system. Many people dislike it because it "strays from the straightforward system of SO1 and SO2" much like how ppl dislike DQ8 because it's different from the other installments in terms of game mechanics.

gah, when's E3 coming...I want S-E to confirm First Departure and Second Evolution's simultaneous release dates ASAP~


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jun 13, 2008)

The trailer was great, until I saw yet another pre-teen boy (or girl?) that has yet to hit puberty wearing some dysfunctional arrangement of clothing with mechanical swords and large bracelets. Why!!!!

Am I the only one that gets tired of that? Lost Odyssey was my first JRPG but I can't see myself jumping into this...


----------



## Six* (Jun 13, 2008)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> The trailer was great, until I saw yet another *pre-teen boy (or girl?)* that has yet to hit puberty wearing some dysfunctional arrangement of clothing with mechanical swords and large bracelets. Why!!!!
> 
> Am I the only one that gets tired of that? Lost Odyssey was my first JRPG but I can't see myself jumping into this...


maybe because you're getting old and the game is targeted at young teens?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2008)

_Amaterasu_ has a good point IMO. But that's JRPG for ya. Freaking gay designs are girly boys are what they go for in Japan it seems. There are only a few JRPG's I thought had great character designs. Why can't they just go for cool looking characters that don't look like girls and aren't showing their belly button.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, Lost Odyssey is a good example of one that's not girly.

Because the artist was Inoue-Sensei. =O FTW.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2008)

SO3's story wasn't even what really bothered me, it was just the whole game as a package.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jun 15, 2008)

Six said:


> maybe because you're getting old and the game is targeted at young teens?



Uhh... Im 16 dude. Anyways, I really want to know what influences these designers to repeat their weird designs. Is that what they think we like?


----------



## Six* (Jun 15, 2008)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Uhh... Im 16 dude. Anyways, I really want to know what influences these designers to repeat their weird designs. Is that what they think we like?


It isn't weird. Maybe you're just foreign to the japanese style of art? it is a consistent style you'd usually see in japanese manga/anime/art. ofcourse i'm not speaking for every japanese designer. i'm just talking about most or what's common.

i mean look at american super hero comics or even video game characters. they're usually big bulky middle aged guys right? that's a form of style. although not definite, it's a style that is adopted and is a part of the culture each different region have. And in japan, young looking bishonens and bishojos are hot. and they like it. too bad you dont. sucks for you.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 13, 2008)

lulz bump

Star Ocean 4 will be featured at E3 this year, alogn with the 2 STar Ocean PSP remakes. And luckily, the PSP remakes have announced US/Can release dates:
First Departure - Oct 21, 2008
Second Evolution - Jan 6, 2009

PAL dates are unconfirmed, and no dates for SO4 either. Do expect several new trailers, though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2008)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Uhh... Im 16 dude. Anyways, I really want to know what influences these designers to repeat their weird designs. Is that what they think we like?



Several things:

1) Personal Preference
2) Ease of Animation
3) What sales.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> lulz bump
> 
> Star Ocean 4 will be featured at E3 this year, alogn with the 2 STar Ocean PSP remakes. And luckily, the PSP remakes have announced US/Can release dates:
> *First Departure - Oct 21, 2008
> ...



Wowowowowowow

I am going to have so much fun on my PSP at the end of the year... I never got the first SO to work properly on any emus and the 2nd game for PS1 was one of my favorites/first purchases for the system.

I am currently just playing FFTactics: WotL and Castlevania DXC

Fuck SO4, I can already sense the ball dropping on that game seriously.


----------



## Six* (Jul 15, 2008)

Star Ocean 4 Gameplay:



[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/videos/26953/Star_Ocean_The_Last_Hope_Trailer.html[/DLMURL]


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait wait wait, hold on here.

I've read some messages saying because 3 was in a video game world, that 1, 2 and 4 are too. I thought that 1, 2, and 4 were in the real world setting, and 3 took place inside a video game realm created by people in the 1, 2 and 4 world.

As in 3 was the only one in the series to take place inside a video game.

Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Wait wait wait, hold on here.
> 
> I've read some messages saying because 3 was in a video game world, that 1, 2 and 4 are too. I thought that 1, 2, and 4 were in the real world setting, and 3 took place inside a video game realm created by people in the 1, 2 and 4 world.
> 
> ...



3 was initially in the game world, but they moved out. I'm not quite too sure about how it involves 1 2 and 4. I think I remember something about the superior race of people from 2 from that 1 planet though.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> 3 was initially in the game world, but they moved out. I'm not quite too sure about how it involves 1 2 and 4. I think I remember something about the superior race of people from 2 from that 1 planet though.



Okay. Well, that's how I thought it went down, that only 3 took place inside a game. As long as 4 takes place in the true world 1 and 2 took place in.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 16, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Okay. Well, that's how I thought it went down, that only 3 took place inside a game. As long as 4 takes place in the true world 1 and 2 took place in.



I'm fairly certain the first three Star Oceans take place in the same universe, based on info in the third one's dictionary/definitions.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked the SO3 

Mainly cause the battle system was fun


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome screens are awesome


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Six* (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought a 360 for this. 

(and a couple other RPGs)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks gorgeous, I can't wait to get this and Last Remnant.

Infinite Undiscovery didn't last me long enough. ;_;


----------



## Masurao (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great...I too, am looking forward to this game.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 3, 2008)

Here're some pretty clear new screenshots (pictures from bbs.a9vg.com)
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

From the screenshots, it's pretty clear that the engine used for Star Ocean 4 is the same engine used to develop Infinite Undiscovery. Graphic wise, it's probably one of the most beautiful HD JRPG to date. Made by tri-Ace, this one always have high expection of gameplay. Story wise... >_>


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm getting this.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 7, 2008)

Character artwork/3D Model:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2008)

TGS trailer  

Looks really good!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG LOOKS AMAZING!! CANT WAIT FOR THIS GAME!!

NEW GAMEPLAY!


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

Those videos are amazing, can't wait for this X3


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 9, 2008)

SO4 will also be released for the PS3 it seems


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 9, 2008)

ARRGHHH GAY!! Now release Versus on 360 to make up for it!


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> ARRGHHH GAY!! Now release Versus on 360 to make up for it!



"To make up for it"? 

Lol, these companies don't owe you anything, they just want your money. Isn't that obvious?


I'll probably get this on the PS3, never really heard of or played Star Ocean though.


----------



## Six* (Oct 9, 2008)

Big fan of Star Ocean.

I knew this would come to the PS3 eventually as all the other Star Oceans are in a PS console(PS1, PS2, PSP).

But alas, I already bought a 360 after having the PS3 for a long time and got no RPGs. I'll get this when it comes out on the 360 and if there's additional content, I may also get it for the PS3. Though if, for some reason, the PS3 release is not far from the 360's, I'll get the PS3 version. 

------

Did I just use the word 'Alas'?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2008)

i saw the trailer ,this looks pretty good , not a mech in site ^_^


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2008)

Six said:


> all the other Star Oceans are in a PS console(PS1, PS2, PSP).
> 
> .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 9, 2008)

Since it's being released to PS3 too I'll look into this game. So far it appears to be as great as I've heard. 

I'm now officially getting it.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 15, 2008)

New character D-79:


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

D-79 looks kewl!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2008)

This  game has no official wording of coming to the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

And swoops in SS3 to destroy dreams for ps3 owners


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This  game has no official wording of coming to the PS3.



Neither has there been any news of it being _exclusive_ to 360. Currently all we know is that's the platform it's coming out on initially, and with the current multiplatform orgy that's going on it's a rarity it'll stay on the Xbox unless Microsoft takes some direct action towards acquiring it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Neither has there been any news of it being _exclusive_ to 360. Currently all we know is that's the platform it's coming out on initially, and with the current multiplatform orgy that's going on it's a rarity it'll stay on the Xbox unless Microsoft takes some direct action towards acquiring it.



 They do not know if they are going to port it or not. So yes we can assume and speculate but not call it fact from a link like that.

I dislike giving false hope to others.


@crazymtf


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 16, 2008)

If it's being released on PS3 as well, gonna have to get it for that. Xbox blows.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

More Niberlung Valesti goodness? fuck yeah. 

I was surprised to see it as an X360 exclusive, but after viewing the latest screens I am awfully exited.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2008)

It'll probably come to PS3, I remember hearing it would awhile back.

Star Ocean 1, 2, and Last Remnant will hold me off until this beast comes.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

At best this will be a timed exclusive, true exclusives in this day and financial market market makes no sense at all.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Oct 27, 2008)

Exclusivity is actually a big issue right now, but only if you're Sony.  Their lack of exclusive titles is what's putting them way behind the Xbox 360 in sales right now.  If the fact that they're losing so many of their exclusive titles to the XBox isn't bad enough it seems like most of the games that are cross platform are taking up to a year to be converted to the Playstation 3.  Bioshock is a prime example of this.

As for Star Ocean, it looks good but I'm still a bit hesitant about it.  I read a hands on article on IGN about the game and they said that a lot of the environments look pretty bland and repetitive.  This is a bit of a downer for me because most of what you're looking at while you play a game is the backgrounds, and if those are boring then the game loses its spark pretty fast.  It's something a lot of Japanese companies need to work on.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Dec 17, 2008)

US boxart! Looks AMAZING!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 17, 2008)

Game looks pretty slick but I have to admit that I'm not a fan of the character models. Too animu but it's not gonna stop me from playing it in March.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 18, 2008)

The battle system looks amaaaayyyyzing, I can't wait to play it now that I saw the gameplay.  The cities look gorgeous as well.  But I agree with Amano, what the heck is up with the characters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2009)

Star Ocean 4 Pack 
Looks awesome! I really hope this gets good reviews. I might get a x360 if it does. With all the RPG's coming out for the x360, might as well buy it.

US boxart>>JP boxart


----------



## eHav (Jan 6, 2009)

SO3 was nice but i never managed to beat that final boss freya or something. got all chars to max level and all but still after like half an hour fight i always ended up dead


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

It looks awesome I hope it has better story line and voice actors then SO3.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 6, 2009)

After playing the 2 latest Tales games, I am really starting to appreciate SO even more 

Looks slightly bland, but if I can survive SO3, I am sure I can survive this.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 6, 2009)

I enjoyed SO3, so this should be right up my alley.

Not the biggest fan of the character designs though, they seem far more bland this time around.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 6, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Star Ocean 4 Pack
> Looks awesome! I really hope this gets good reviews. I might get a x360 if it does. With all the RPG's coming out for the x360, might as well buy it.
> 
> US boxart>>JP boxart



So the Arcade CD is only an extra? Oh man the faceplate looks amazing..


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow the graphic's look fucking amazing. Hopefully we get some limited edition version here in the states so we can get that face plate.


----------



## Game King Cheez (Jan 7, 2009)

Not really Square's best line-up this time around.

Last Remant and Infinite Undiscovery were pretty much lol. Hope SO4 makes up for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

Game King Cheez said:


> Not really Square's best line-up this time around.
> 
> Last Remant and Infinite Undiscovery were pretty much lol. Hope SO4 makes up for it.



I disagreed, liked both LR and IU and i expect Star ocean to be well done too, probably better since it's the other team in Tri-ace.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Launch day isn't too far away now, this thread lacks activity. 

New .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2009)

sadly with current funds and my 360 dilemma I will be playing this on my friends console. I hope it sounds great in surround sound.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Hopefully the final game isn't half as generic as recent trailers have been.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2009)

^Well, the 3d Models might look like crap. But the scenery is nice.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

I especially hate the design of that annoying little girl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Such CREEPY eyes. They all look like dolls.

This game better not have shit lip-syncing like Infinite Undiscovery did. Hint: it had NONE.

It was like watching the dub of Godzilla.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Hopefully she's an optional character.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks good to me. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Hopefully she's an optional character.



Hell no

That optional party member shit is gettold and gay if you hate seeing a person during their speaking role in a game just skip the goddamn cutscene or put some headphones on.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just hopes it delivers a good story and plot.


----------



## Slips (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont think I'll bother with this 

wait its a jrpg well that's me sold I even enjoyed enchanted arms


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

I liked SO3, and it's plot twist alot.

Been watching some trailers on this, this better get a ps3 port, it looks great. 

It actually looks much better then LO.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait, you actually _liked_ the plot-twist?

And LO has vastly superior charater designs, in my opinion. SO4 is too animu-like, even for my taste.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Wait, you actually _liked_ the plot-twist?
> 
> And LO has vastly superior charater designs, in my opinion. SO4 is too animu-like, even for my taste.



Ya I did, it was at least original, to many generic stories and endings nowadays. 

The character design does look somewhat anime generic, but LO characters were bland and uninspiring as well.

The combat looks like it will have more depth to it though, and hopefully no framerate issues. The in-game engine graphics are amazing and smooth attack animations, LO was choppy.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

But these look like horrible stoic animu robots from hell 

Sure the plot-twist was somewhat original, but not necessarily _good_.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> But these look like horrible stoic animu robots from hell
> 
> Sure the plot-twist was somewhat original, but not necessarily _good_.



I didn't really think it was good, but more interesting.

It might of been for old SO fans their world was ruined for them, so I can understand that.

The generic anime look has always been kind of a turn off for me to, such as the Tales series, Altus games, and Wild arms 4 & 5. I prefer the unique look of Nomura's stuff when it comes to anime look.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

I bet you've been itching to say _Nomura_ all day long


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I bet you've been itching to say _Nomura_ all day long



Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura ....etc(Nomura)

Okay glad I got that out.

Nomura


----------



## MS81 (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura Nomura ....etc(Nomura)
> 
> Okay glad I got that out.
> 
> Nomura


well Nomura is FF king now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually Kitase is FF king.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Yup, Kitase is the glue keeping Final Fantasy together now.

I'm glad he's still around.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

MS81 said:


> well Nomura is FF king now.



Kitase is king.

Nomura is god.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

.


----------



## Six* (Jan 24, 2009)

Yay I got Second Evolution~ I can now finish what I left years ago on the PS...

then I'll be ready for SO4.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 24, 2009)

Second Evolution is some epic sauce. I just finished the Lacuer Armory Tournament earlier today. I'm trying to get Precis or Welch into my party right now.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> .



Thanks dude. I CANT wait for the game!!

Lol the evil guy sounds like the bad guy from Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Ya I did, it was at least original, to many generic stories and endings nowadays.
> 
> The character design does look somewhat anime generic, but LO characters were bland and uninspiring as well.





LO broke pretty much every JRPG character design cliche. I mean the main villain was fat and middle aged.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 25, 2009)

Is that why he was such an awful villain?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 28, 2009)

*Famitsu score: 34/40*.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 28, 2009)

for famitsu that is good right?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 28, 2009)

Famitsu gives good rating to any half-decent RPG so not really.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 28, 2009)

Im still gonna buy this nevertheless.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Can it be screenshots tiem_


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 30, 2009)

Im more excited for SO4 then FF13 

Screenshots


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

So am I, because FFXIII is more than a year away. 

It _does_ look quite good, the first two screenshots are exceptionally awesome.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope it plays like SO3, not too many tweaks needed to that battle system, bar AI.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

Watch some gameplay videos, it looks very similar to SO3 so far.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 30, 2009)

Pretty much hated Cliff's AI, apart from that it pwnd


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crap I want this game so bad..


----------



## MS81 (Jan 30, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: _Can it be screenshots tiem_



while I do think the graphics are top notch, I heard many say that this looks better than FF13 which I beg the differ.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

They both look pretty good, but I prefer XIII's art direction and character designs.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 30, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Kitase is king.
> 
> Nomura is god.



A little bit of me died when reading this post.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

^ Say hello to NF's number one Nomuratard.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 30, 2009)

Cliff  

Damn I just rekindled my hate of his artificial stupidity D:


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

I fear this could be the new Cliff..


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 30, 2009)

Shouldn't you be sleeping? :c

No new cliff please


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 30, 2009)

Screenshots look cool, i too hope they didn't change the battle system much, because i really liked the battle system of SO3. 

lol cliff


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping? :c
> 
> No new cliff please


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2009)

^

Cliff was a badass in Star Ocean 3 

Shit ask me that was a pretty damn good game


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2009)

SO3 was awesome, minus teh twist.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Some new info and screenshots.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 6, 2009)

New trialer!

happy bday sin


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2009)

Edge gets laid!


The director did say he wanted to do eroge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought Star Ocean 3 because a friend said it was good...I took it back less than two days later.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to admit that the coder's of this game and the graphical approach is astonishing. It amazes me what they can do with the console and a DVD (regarding the space issues).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait a goddamn minute? The Last Hope? 

George Lucas gonna sue somebody.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ Say hello to NF's number one Nomuratard.



                        .


----------



## Six* (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow seeing the variety of places you can go to in the game based on the trailer... looks epic.

I might get this before RE5.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 7, 2009)

ZOMG I can't w8 to play!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

this


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> this



The graphics look great in motion. I just wish that the character designs were toned down a little.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 9, 2009)

I've heard they are gonna remove the hot springs scene in NA version at comic-con. BALLLLS...


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2009)

Seriously, fuck this game I heard Square-Enix is taking shit-load of content out of  this game.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 9, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I've heard they are gonna remove the hot springs scene in NA version at comic-con. BALLLLS...



Eh...it'll be up on youtube.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

It's still dumb to take it out if those rumours are true.


----------



## Six* (Feb 9, 2009)

They're also taking out the anime in the game. like portraits in battle and when talking to people. The ones in the the battle interface are replaced with 3D models.

It's so dumb. Even the menu is different and lost all the anime in it.

Atleast they should have an option of putting it back.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel like raging now. Seriously, are we back to the days of PS1 where if not's 3D then it cannot be used?



Byakuya said:


> different youtube



them research papers are having me think they found some porn/hentai.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

I love the CGI models and faces. Ya'll bitch to much 

Now but for real it's a nice change, i like it anyway.


----------



## Six* (Feb 9, 2009)

I dun like the 3D models for the battle interface but i dun care much about that.

What I found more annoying is if they remove these portraits when you talk to people:



obviously, there's little to no animation when you talk to people and there might also be no voice over. so the emotion of the characters heavily rely on the portraits. It'd be dumb to remove those.

there should atleast be an option to put them back.


*link to changes:*


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)

Some new *gameplay footage*, without music sadly.

Watch it in HD.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweeet!! Yeah no BG music lol. I actually like the faces in the battle screen better in the Japanese version. The anime version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh well, its better then not getting the game at all.

3D models sounds better though, the hot spring scene shouldn't have been removed.

You could always import.


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2009)

Why is there no BG music?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2009)

Removing hot springs scene is proven false. Apparently, some asshole made that rumor up by saying one of the designer from comic con said that.

Apparently, there was no Tri-Ace booth at Comic con.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

So it's all a lie.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 11, 2009)

Six said:


> Why is there no BG music?



Not sure, but apparently IGN Insider is to blame so it's alright.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone knows if SO4 is region free?


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Anyone knows if SO4 is region free?



360 games are VERY rarely region-free.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 14, 2009)

Six said:


> They're also taking out the anime in the game. like portraits in battle and when talking to people. The ones in the the battle interface are replaced with 3D models.
> 
> It's so dumb. Even the menu is different and lost all the anime in it.
> 
> Atleast they should have an option of putting it back.



I hope there is an option cause i don't like the 3D models.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

The 3D models seem quite well done. Normally i would always go for the anime style, but this time i would choose the 3D models.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 14, 2009)

Could we take japanese or american voice ?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 15, 2009)

Six said:


> I dun like the 3D models for the battle interface but i dun care much about that.
> 
> What I found more annoying is if they remove these portraits when you talk to people:
> 
> ...



Awwww...dang...I loved the Japanese interface...


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2009)

I prefer the Japanese interface too, and the 2d models.

Not a huge fan of the English voice work either.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2009)

Seriously, fuck the 3D it looks like the result of rubbing Vaseline on one of your collector's edition toy.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 15, 2009)

Blame the average American/European thinking if it's cartoony it's girly/childish.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 15, 2009)

However the models are creepy and look like real dolls I prefer the animu portraits. You'd think Square would learn from Namco and what happened with Tales of Hearts.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> However the models are creepy and look like real dolls I prefer the animu portraits. You'd think Square would learn from Namco and what happened with Tales of Hearts.



For some reason they think the character models of the game Last Remnant made people want to see it again.  

Well I have news for you Square-Enix


----------



## Grandia (Feb 17, 2009)

live stream does the scythe look like this?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice, that's definitely Motoi Sakuraba music alright.


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 18, 2009)

I love Star Ocean


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

8/10 from IGN



Slightly higher than I expected, thankfully it's not another IU.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

Star Ocean


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Some more screenshots.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont think you will find a bigger Star Ocean/Radiata Stories/Valkyrie Profiles fanboy then me this side of the living world.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I dont think you will find a bigger Star Ocean/Radiata Stories/Valkyrie Profiles fanboy then me this side of the living world.



I hate you Go and get some taste in games you lowlife

I still remember that 50-minute opening on VP:Lenneth


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

God how I hate the lifeless character designs though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

My gaming taste = perfection itself


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

The battle system is very similar to SO3, so at least it'll be a really fun game. :]


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

I was playing SO3 like 5 days ago for battle trophies ;_;


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish this thread would be renamed

Anyway, I was listening to the IGN 360 podcast and they were talking about SO4. One of them said that they saved just before a long fight, had the fight, watched a cut-scene and then saved again and 50 minutes had passed


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

^Said player must be a moron.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> ^Said player must be a moron.



 Why is that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

Granted there are some long battles and sequences in SO (at least three) doesn't stop him from actually beating a boss quicker and skipping the sequence though.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Granted there are some long battles and sequences in SO (at least three) doesn't stop him from actually beating a boss quicker and skipping the sequence though.



Well, do you skip cut-scenes the first time you play a game?

Also, that guy didn't necessarily mention it as a negative.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah good then, cause I hate people who moan about cut scenes, if you dont want it, skip it, its your baby if you dunno what the heck is going on.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Ah good then, cause I hate people who moan about cut scenes, if you dont want it, skip it, its your baby if you dunno what the heck is going on.



Skip a cut-scene the first time through? is that a viable option?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

For complainers, they absolutely deserve it.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't see why people who hate cutscenes would even purchase a JRPG to begin with.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

To troll, complain and hate


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> To troll, complain and hate



My favourites are those that complain about MGS4's cut-scenes


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

Its amazing, MGS is largely story based, and people complain they get story


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, my friend who finished MGS4 complained that cutscenes were too long, so he skipped more than half of cutscenes throughout the entire gameplay. Then he complained that he didn't understand the plot.

I told him to quit gaming.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I told him to quit gaming.


You have won sir


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

> It's a good thing this is a 360 exclusive. If they did make a ps3 version, I imagine it would've ended up running at 20fps at even lower resolution.



from GAF


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Well, my friend who finished MGS4 complained that cutscenes were too long, so he skipped more than half of cutscenes throughout the entire gameplay. Then he complained that he didn't understand the plot.
> 
> I told him to quit gaming.



This is why MGS 4 cannot be on the 360.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't know nuffink about this game, but visually it's quite poor. Only 882*496 in battle apparently, that's the lowest resolution of any game this gen I think. No anti-aliasing and unimpressive texture filtering, with a noticeably low poly count.



> It's a good thing this is a 360 exclusive. If they did make a ps3 version, I imagine it would've ended up running at 20fps at even lower resolution.


Fair point, as the programmers appear to be incompetents.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Don't know nuffink about this game, but visually it's quite poor. Only 882*496 in battle apparently, that's the lowest resolution of any game this gen I think. No anti-aliasing and unimpressive texture filtering, with a noticeably low poly count.
> 
> 
> Fair point, as the programmers appear to be incompetents.



Tri-ace hasn't done too well this generation, which is quite sad considering how awesome they did on the PS2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Never heard of them. 

I assume they make low-profile JRPG's exclusively.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Star Ocean isn't really low-profile. 

Unless of course you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Forgot to post  yesterday, SO4 apparently sold around 130,000 copies on day one.

I wonder if it'll get close to SO3's sales, kinda doubt it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Tri-ace hasn't done too well this generation, which is quite sad considering how awesome they did on the PS2.



What are you talking about? Star ocean 3 and Radiata stories were both average. Hell i liked Infinite a hell of alot more then both of them.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2009)

I really doubt it would sell better on xbox360 then PS2.



crazymtf said:


> What are you talking about? Star ocean 3 and Radiata stories were both average.


This post angers me


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm saying if you like them both it's fine. But they both have flaws as does infinite. I find it weird to say Tri-ace is doing bad this gen compared to last when it's basically the same. They make Average - good games. Never amazing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2009)

They certainly had flaws but the Tri-Ace Tri-fecta of Radiata/Valkyrie/Star was the best experiences I had with an RPG last gen, and play them all


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with crazymtf on this. Tri-Ace are average at best. They made some notable RPG's last generation but they never appealed to me. IU sucks ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> They certainly had flaws but the Tri-Ace Tri-fecta of Radiata/Valkyrie/Star was the best experiences I had with an RPG last gen, and play them all



I hated Valk, Radiata was ok as was SO3. But there were plenty of better RPGS last gen on ps2.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Their current-gen titles are _far_ worse than anything they made in the PS2 era.

But yeah, to each his own.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

They only made one title  SO4 isn't out here yet so can't judge on that but so far it looks much better then 3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *I hated Valk*, Radiata was ok as was SO3. But there were plenty of better RPGS last gen on ps2.


Unacceptable. 

NIBELUNG VALESTI !!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

If you hate cutscenes don't play Star Ocean...end of story. In fact, don't play Star Ocean, MGS, FF, or Xenosaga. 

That having been said, I still dislike Star Ocean. Still going to try this though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2009)

Xenosaga's cutscenes every five seconds during the intro killed me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Not to mention Xenosaga sucked. But yeah the length of the cutscenes laughed in metal gear's face.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you hate cutscenes don't play Star Ocean...end of story. In fact, don't play Star Ocean, MGS, FF, or Xenosaga.



^    this.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with the agreement.


----------



## Six* (Feb 21, 2009)

It shall be engraved upon your soul. 

Divine As-----


Just realized this is gonna be out this monday. :S too bad I'd be quite busy...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you hate cutscenes don't play Star Ocean...end of story. In fact, don't play Star Ocean, MGS, FF, or Xenosaga.
> 
> That having been said, I still dislike Star Ocean. Still going to try this though.



If you don't like cutscenes, just don't play japanese games at all, except fighting ones. 

Lots of Xenosaga hate. 

I love that series alot, KOS-MOS.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2009)

Bad story, meh gameplay, way to long cutscenes. Saga was pretty bad from episode 1 and 2, couldn't even try 3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 22, 2009)

Six said:


> It shall be engraved upon our soul.
> 
> Divine As-----


Yes! Outstanding good sir!


----------



## Six* (Feb 22, 2009)

Valkyrie, grant me power!

Finishing strike!

Round Rip Saber!

VP finishing attacks are too awesome.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Lots of Xenosaga hate.
> 
> I love that series alot, KOS-MOS.




Yea, I noticed. I too loved the series. 1, and 3 were great IMO. Though 2 was kinda meh. The story could be a little confusing at times, but I didn't really mind the cutscenes all that much.


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 24, 2009)

So, apparently by multiple endings, word is that SO4 really means 


*Spoiler*: __ 



you unlock a solo ending for each character if their affection is high enough.

I have mixed reactions.  That is completely not the definition of the term 'multiple endings,' but I'm willing to give it the benefit of the doubt.  Those solo endings better blow me away though.




Man, I really hope that's just a rumor.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

So far really enjoying.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Not to mention Xenosaga sucked. But yeah the length of the cutscenes laughed in metal gear's face.



Wow....You need to shut the fuck up because you have no idea WHAT you are talking about.  The Xenosaga series was a success unlike Star Wars the force unleashed and any of your other shitty games you're thinking about.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wow....You need to shut the fuck up because you have no idea WHAT you are talking about.  The Xenosaga series was a success unlike Star Wars the force unleashed and any of your other shitty games you're thinking about.



LOL. What? Xenosaga was a huge disappointment to any fan of Xenogears and please what success? It didn't even come close to any star wars game. 

Kotor 1-2 both sold well over a million, force unleashed sold well over 3 million, while xenosaga didn't even hit a million. So please go on and tell me Xenosaga is a bigger success then Star wars. 

And even without using sales numbers to make your statement look like a complete joke xenogears was a pretty good game and is hailed as amazing by many. Xenosaga barely reaches scores of 8 let alone getting near the praise of it's predecessor.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember playing Xenosaga, movie length cut scenes were pretty nice tbh. The game was lacking some things though and it ended way too quickly imo. I felt cheated. 2 was a lil bit better and 3 flat out failed imo.

SO doesn't have very many cut scenes, if you're talking about the affection bullshit that's a whole different story 

Gonna play this after I beat part one, so glad they did those remakes. Is there any multiplayer hop in like Tales? I heard rumors, but I'm not really informed.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 26, 2009)

Long dungeons are looong. The distance between save points and boss fights is disturbing. I just barely made it through the first boss and had to make a mad scramble for the save point afterward. Faiz is awesome. First time I enjoyed playing a mage. Also, what the fuck is up with the tiny text? I can't read shit. This game is a mockery to people with poor eyesight.


Anyway, as for Xenosaga I loved the first one. (Alot out of Xenogears fanboyism) The luster ran out when Xenosaga II put me to sleep. Xenosaga three was perhaps the first game I played for like 12-15 hours straight. The character derailment pissed me off but I still had fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> So, apparently by multiple endings, word is that SO4 really means
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's how they did "multiple" endings in SO2. It had 81 endings though, pairings galore.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

1UP review

Two teenagers have been accused of pimping out fellow schoolgirls in an underground prostitution ring.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Xenosaga talk, eh. Xenosaga doesn't even compare to Xenogears but the first and third Xenosaga games are definitely among the better PS2 RPG's. There are many things wrong with the series like awfully slow pace, bland city/dungeon design and some ridiculous story parts but there were also many good things about the series. But anyway.. enough about that.

I just watched Gametrailers' review of SO4 and their reviews are usually very good and it feels like they hit the nail on the head with SO4's review too. Seems like it shares lots of the same problems SO3 had. I know I'm going to love the battle system and all the exploration but the story is probably going to be just as bad or average as I think it is. I don't really like most of the character design and there is too much pointless running around in villages/dungeons without story advancing quickly enough. Hopefully I'm wrong though and SO4 will be something more than a fun little distraction. I really doubt they'll ever do something as good as SO2 again.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2009)

To be honest I'm enjoying the story. Then again i enjoy quite a few stories that many don't  I like the moral choices and decisions that can effect everyone direction of the game.


----------



## Six* (Feb 28, 2009)

I got SO4 too. 

I think the game is great and incredibly fun. The story is interesting and the battles are enjoyable. And just like every star ocean game, the dungeons are long and winded. :S but that's all for the better of the game. 

My current pros and cons of this game:

Pros:
addictive gameplay.
great and interesting story.
fun characters.

Cons:
cutscene animation of characters is a bit weird at times.
framerate drop from time to time. 
voice acting...?

but im still early in the game so for now atleast, that's how i see it.

It's a very star ocean game.  and visually, edge is like fayt with a different color scheme.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 28, 2009)

Not bad. I like the rich combat experiences that this game has to offer thats for sure.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm buying it for the combat alone, looks really fun.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure I will have time for this. It isn't really showing me much that I want to play. It's a shame seeing as I want a good RPG.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow lovin this game so far. Going onto the third planet currently. This is actually my first SO game haha. Gameplay is SO FUN but cutscenes are sometimes awkward and voices are TERRIBLE.


----------



## Six* (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparently, all the characters in SO4 are mandatory recruits and you don't have to choose who to get.

IMO that's really good. Because of this, characters will have good character development and will be important to the story much like SO3.

SO1 and SO2 suffered heavily because none of the recruitable characters ever needed to be there. They just pop in on conversations and have no development at all.

Yay SO4!


----------



## Halo (Feb 28, 2009)

Six said:


> *Apparently, all the characters in SO4 are mandatory recruits and you don't have to choose who to get.*
> 
> IMO that's really good. Because of this, characters will have good character development and will be important to the story much like SO3.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness. For me its not so much the storyline, but I hated when I couldn't recruit the strongest team possible because certain characters can't possibly be recruited on the same team together. 

Anyways, I'm 6 hours into the game already and enjoying it already. Battle system is great, but I knew that going into it. So far the storyline seems fine to me as well, but that usually doesn't bother me too much as long as the gameplay is strong.

I haven't read reviews, but what was the gripe about cutscenes? You can skip them if you don't like them.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

On disk 2 and still loving it, hell it's getting more interested. This doesn't happen often in rpgs


----------



## Six* (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got to disc 2 myself too. >.<

Damn awesome.

And woot!
*Spoiler*: _near disc 1 end spoilers_ 



Roak! It's nice to revisit this place from SO1. We even get to meet Phia's mentor, Lias.

And tbh, the earth arc was kinda meh.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 2, 2009)

The story had potential at first, but they took what they had and then through it in the sun. I'd be facepalming if I didn't find everything so hilarious. The game doesn't even really have a plot till disc 2.  This game's script is horrible. I really don't think to fault the translator because I'm pretty sure this couldn't be their fault. They need to fire the scenario writer for the tepid tale. This is 2009 not 1999 stories this generic just have no place in this era. I mean I literally chanted Narm through all of Myuria's back story. I'm surprised my eyes haven't rolled out of their head. I guess you could make a play for camp factor in this game because nothing in the plot can be taken seriously. I've crapped better stories than this in high school. 

Other than that the gameplays great. Graphics are nice if a little awkward in the world after MGS4.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 2, 2009)

Gdi, they brought over the limiting skill shit from SO3. Battle system is real nice and looks great at times. Story and the english voice actors trying to convey the jp tone/feel is meh.

Still gonna beat it regardless.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (Mar 2, 2009)

Reviews weren't so hot for this game. And too bad its only for 360....for now.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

None of the SO get amazing scores. 

And i like the story. It's not the best but it's decent. Better then what i expected after SO3.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 3, 2009)

Just started playing it a bit earlier and it's ok so far. The apparent drawback I'm seeing is the voice acting


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2009)

You can mute players (NPC's).


----------



## Halo (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright, I can't get over the fact that Bacchus reminds me of a stoic Buzz Lightyear.

And reading about how there aren't multiple endings, but "additional endings" kinda bugs me. I would prefer it if they returned to the PA/ending format of SO2.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

No SO4 until June in EU?


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2009)

Reading the comments I guess the V.A's suck I was hoping it would be better in this one...I am going to get this game anyway.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 6, 2009)

There's like some lines that are done pretty well, then you'll hear something really shitty lol


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 6, 2009)

So we have the choice for western or japanese menu ? We can put select japanese voices. We can can have anime faces on the US version ?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 6, 2009)

is it on ps3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> So we have the choice for western or japanese menu ? We can put select japanese voices. We can can have anime faces on the US version ?



I haven't seen an option for it, so doubt it.



MoominTroll said:


> is it on ps3



It's for the 360 only atm. Not sure if it's a timed exclusive but last I heard about a PS3 version was "they might do it or they might not."


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 6, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm stuck on second trip to Aeos. I think I'm way underlevelled, the game was a complete breeze until I got here where it got fucking brutally hard.

Btw, does anyone else like Meracle? Battle-wise? She's always the first to die for me.


----------



## Halo (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I've gotten used to the crappy VA so it no longer bothers me. 

I like using Meracle, she's second to Edge right now. What does annoy me about her is I hate how I'd attack an enemy and all they'd do is simply walk away and I'd still be at my original position clawing, punching, and jumping around. XD I do wish we had more fighters similar to Cliff, Mirage, Nel, Claude, Dias, Ashton (basically close combat combo fighters).

I'm a few hours into the second disc, but I really like the character designs for the females this time around. Even though Lymle creeped me out in the beginning, I don't mind her so much. Myuria, Sara, and Meracle in particular I really like and even Reimi isn't so bad. I even liked Eleyna. The men on the other hand....one is Buzz Lightyear, one should be a woman, and the other is a stereotypical blond protagonist....heck he's like a poor man's version of Tidus.


----------



## Harley (Mar 8, 2009)

What are recommended BEATs for characters?


----------



## Six* (Mar 8, 2009)

I think Meracle and Sarah are just there for the lulz. 

I try to level up and use _every_ character. That way it's fun. I switch characters a lot too.


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Mar 8, 2009)

Samad said:


> What are recommended BEATs for characters?



I did set-B (defense) for ever'body but the melee fighters.  For Edge, Meracle, and the last person who joins your party -hint: not a female -I used set-S (offensive).


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2009)

Long Final boss battle was looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong. I was at level 75 and was wailing on him doing at least 10k a combo. Only Meracle got dead'd once and that was because of that dumb pumpkin thing; but I straight bum rushed him and hardly had any problems. I tanked his biggest attacks straight on. Everyone had around 30k HP even Myuria was pushing 30k. I think his biggest attacks did like 10 or 11k but I'm not sure because I straight rushed him after every one.


----------



## Harley (Mar 10, 2009)

I find the lack of healing from npcs annoying. There is no option to set a character to just heal instead I gotta switch to that character and make them heal. Am I missing out on something?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2009)

My mages always heal me on their own. Maybe something wrong with your settings.


----------



## Halo (Mar 10, 2009)

Same with what Yu said, my characters naturally heal me. Although, I get annoyed when Faize decides one moment to antidote me and the next he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 11, 2009)

Games pretty fun so far

I just fought the first boss and damn i wasnt expecting it to be that tough


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

So what are your thoughts on the storyline so far, better than SO3?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2009)

Most jrpg have a better story then SO3 

I think I'm on the final level, looks to be the end. A Fun ride for sure


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2009)

So are their any post game insanley difficult bosses in this game?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2009)

The Standard Gabriel Celeste and Ethereal Queen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2009)

holy shit fuck you stupid cult leader ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and your stupid laser

first time i get a game over


----------



## Halo (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay I just finished this and surprisingly, the final boss fight was easy for me. It took me roughly 20 minutes to complete it. I used a lineup of Meracle, Edge, Myuria, and Sarah. No major difficulties for me, I basically used Meracle to spam special arts and Myuria and Sarah consistently healed everyone.

ETA: Only used 2 Mental Potions (or whatever its called to recover MP) to start the battle since Meracle and Sarah were low to start things off, used 2 fresh sages, and 1 ripe berry. I pretty much controlled Meracle the entire time and occasionally switched to Sarah when she didn't do cure condition as needed. All four were leveled 70-74.

As for the endings...

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck did I not get Reimi, Meracle, or Lymle's endings, yet, I managed to get Bacchus, Arumat, Sarah, and Myuria? I did so many freaking PAs involving Meracle...I'm also certain that I chose the right answers on most of them. I also made sure to do all the Funeral PA's as well. 

I also didn't get Crowe's and Faize's endings.  I was hoping to at least get Reimi's so I could choose mean bitchy answers for her during the second play through, but I guess that's not happening anymore.

Gonna have to read the PA guide to see which PA's are required for certain endings now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2009)

ANyone want to give me a recommended level range to be in for the final boss? I'm playing on Galaxy btw.

My strongest right now is Edge at 62, Arumat at 59, Lymle-Bacchus-Reimi-Myuria at 55. I don't use Sarah or Meracle btw.


----------



## Halo (Apr 3, 2009)

Probably too late, but if you're in the late 60's-early 70s it should be pretty easy for you.

Unfortunately, you don't use either Meracle or Sarah, but I found having both of them in my party very beneficial. Meracle had a weapon that was made via Item Creation (the one that uses dragon scales) and it made my battles so much easier in general. 

On the first postgame dungeon, fucking bees are annoying.


----------



## destinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Apparently Europe gets a special edition:



Play.com (UK) : Star Ocean: The Last Hope - Limited Collector's Edition


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> Apparently Europe gets a special edition:
> 
> 
> 
> Play.com (UK) : Star Ocean: The Last Hope - Limited Collector's Edition



...and i hope we will have japanese voices....i hope. But acording to Square enix, this game would be dubbed in european languages.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 20, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I haven't seen an option for it, so doubt it.



Oh no, you killed my hope and i don't think they'll do it for the european version.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 7, 2009)

I was level 80 when I fought the final boss and it was still long as fuck. Even with dealing 99,999 damage via berserk + Raging Strike + Critical hit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep Quite


PS3 version confirmed.

-More chars
-New battle menus
-Japanese voices with various language subs
-Fuck yeah content x10


I knew waiting was the right choice, i just fucking knew it.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 15, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> PS3 version confirmed.
> 
> -More chars
> -New battle menus
> ...



Too bad its still Star Ocean.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 15, 2009)

I never expect much from it so I'm always impressed.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 15, 2009)

New menus and japanese voices, Square enix do for the PS3 version what i wanted for the xbox360 version......(new menu ?, PS3 owner would be able to select japanese menu or international menu)


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2009)

They'll probably use the original menus with the anime art as opposed to the CGI ones the USA 360 version had.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They'll probably use the original menus with the anime art as opposed to the CGI ones the USA 360 version had.



We european have the 3D menu version. I didn't like it. You guys on PS3 are lucky but you waited for it. In fact, the rest of the world have a 3D menu version.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 464 Predictions Thread


Here's a better link about the ps3 version.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> continued...
> 
> 
> Here's a better link about the ps3 version.



If it's an international version, why there is not a international release, they don't need more time for translation now. Or maybe they want a mass import on this game to boost the japanese sold.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2009)

Eventually they'll release it out of japan probably but ps3s are region free so you can play japanese games on USA and EU ps3s just fine, i'm importing the JP FFXIII for example (USA version won't have original audio) so this is what i'll be doing for SO4 also.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 16, 2009)

No need to import SO4 because it's coming to North America on February 9th, 2010.

this

Now we wait for Vesperia...


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 16, 2009)

It looks like S-E finally figured out what "International" really means. 

Anyway, DAY ONE. 



Gutsu said:


> Now we wait for Vesperia...


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2009)

Lullz at the new title .

This pretty much proves how 360 stole our JP voices for XIII btw...maybe they'll make an international version of that too .


----------



## Inugami (Sep 16, 2009)

and some people still say Blue Ray its worthless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have it handy atm but i read somwhere that　DLC was shot down...i think it was in GF though.


edit: Wait i remembered, that was about ToV.


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> This pretty much proves how 360 stole our JP voices for XIII btw...maybe they'll make an international version of that too .



Yay for 360 limitations 

They will make a XIII international no doubt  But not till 2011 probably 

So is Star Ocean 4 any good? I haven't played any of the others so what am I to expect?
Will the PS3 version run the battles in HD this time?


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 16, 2009)

SO3 will always be the best in the series in my book (that game in a small way sort of made me the gamer i am today).


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 17, 2009)

Corran said:


> *Yay for 360 limitations *
> 
> They will make a XIII international no doubt  But not till 2011 probably
> 
> ...



Thanks for your solidarity 

The limitation of the DVD is BS for me, I remember the french version of Blue Dragon include, french, english and italian dub.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> and some people still say Blue Ray its worthless.



That's because it is .


----------



## Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

This technically isn't necroposting, right?  

Anyway, are there really going to be new characters for the PS3 debut?  



"The PS3 version of the game will be out in February 2010 and will feature additional languages and additional characters in the hopes that you'll make this title an addition to your game collection."


----------



## Griever (Feb 24, 2011)

dodgekfc said:


> cool cant wait for the game even know so3 kinda sucked



I actually liked 'Till the end of time' okay yeah, i think thay could have done without the whole, your characters are video game characters inside a video game, inside a video game, kinda sketchy eh?. 

The gameplay was pretty awesome though, and i liked Nel 

Anyway, i'm finally getting the international version either friday or monday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, S03 and 4 were pretty good from a gameplay standpoint.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought about buying this game, but the bad reviews I read kept my money in my wallet >.<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Well if you can get it on the cheap it's a good buy. The game is a lot of fun, and it has a nice crafting system if you like that sorta thing.

It also has amazing movies in it. Specifically towards the end in the giant space battle.


----------



## Dash (Feb 25, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I thought about buying this game, but the bad reviews I read kept my money in my wallet >.<



Its a poor man's Tales series with awful voice acting and an even crummier story, but the gameplay was good enough to keep me playing.


----------

